# House fly culture...



## Guest (Nov 15, 2004)

A while back I saw something about house fly cultures. I was wondering if anyone could give me any information acquiring the files and the media? Thanks for all you help.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2004)

Someone was working on flightless houseflies, I think FlyCulture, but I haven't heard anything new on this in a while.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2004)

*flightless houseflies*

Im working on it, but the time demands of other things in my life forced this one onto the back burner for now. Spring semester should be lighter, and hopefully more productive in this area. Maybe late spring? If youve got geckos, monitors, or chameleons, they love them too.....


----------



## AJ_Cann (Oct 6, 2004)

http://www.jangala.co.uk/Curly%20winged ... ebpage.htm


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2004)

*UK vs. US*

yeah, tried them. Wont ship to US. And, their process is much more labor intensive than Im willing to do. So, I developed a simpler process. You guys are lucky over the pond. Frogs and flies!


----------



## AJ_Cann (Oct 6, 2004)

Can you tell us about your simpler process?
I admit that the complexity of what I've seen puts me off. Also, the smell of the housefly cultures I've experienced!


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2004)

Sure. A two part media is used, no transferring of flies in the middle of the process. You add media one, mix up media two with a little water, add that, then add flies. About two weeks later, youve got another crop of flies, about 3-5X the amount that you started with. Its not like fruit flies, as the cultures dont produce for weeks on end. Generally, theres a big burst of flies that hatch out, then a smaller hatching a few days later. Subculture with the hatchlings. Very, very simple. No smell either, thats the best part. I dont want to hype this up, as Ive had inconsistencies in production, and have slowly been working the kinks out. Just when I thought I had things set, I ended up having problems. Mainly, the problem has been time required to experiment, and its been all I could do to just keep things running. Thats not due to any complexities involved, Ive also barely been able to remember to make fruit fly cultures on occasion! 
This has been a real learning experience for me, and Ive been working on this for over a year, so theres a ton of time thats already been put into the process. Theres just soooo many things that needed to be done to optimize the process, and simultaneously make it simple so that everyone can do it. Formulations of the two medias, temps, timing of things. Ive learned more about bugs in the last year than I have about frogs!!!!
Anyway, hopefully things will get better real soon, and Ill be able to devote more time to the houseflies. I swear Ill post an ad when Ive got everything worked out to a point where its a reliable process. My main concern is trying to commercialize before Ive got all the kinks worked out, as I think the flies are a great feeder, and want others to be able to culture them easily. Im not willing to take anyones hard earned money before Im POSITIVE things will go smoothly.
Thats about all there is to say at this point. Again, I dont want to hype this up too far before Ive got things set. Just being conservative...


----------

